

Ask YC: RSS for each YC discussion - vijayshankar

Can YC provide RSS for each discussion's comments? That will help me a lot to track and follow only the discussions interesting to me.
======
shutter
I set up a Yahoo Pipe a while ago for comments (which pulls in each article's
URL with comments), but lately all URLs have become unclickable (except for
article title). I'm not sure if that was done by HN or Yahoo. Anyway:

[http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.info?_id=23159aed1a913917f...](http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.info?_id=23159aed1a913917f8f422bb8f6e7e71)

~~~
shutter
Actually, links work now for some reason. I personally really like this format
because it lets me see comments right via RSS. The only problem is that Yahoo
then tends to cache them, and so if I want to see the _latest_ comments, I
must visit the actual article permalink.

------
yan
<http://www.ycfeeds.com>

